# This may be a n00b question but...



## SquishierCobra (Dec 27, 2011)

Who's "Turbo"? That name's all over this site, but I can't find a guy with that username.


----------



## Luxcario (Dec 27, 2011)

Turbo =/= Celestial Blade, if my knowledge serves me right.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Dec 27, 2011)

Anything else I should know about this guy?


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 27, 2011)

No, not really.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 27, 2011)

lol


----------

